# Morrowind won't start



## InstantWinston (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently bought The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind GOTY Edition. I installed only the main game on my system, and it shows the beginning animations fine, but the screen goes black and crashes before the main game menu appears. I have NEVER gotten past this point on my computer, so this isn't an "all of the sudden after a long time" thing.

My specs are:

Intel Core Duo 1.6 Ghz
2038 MB RAM
Intel GMA 950 graphics (sad, I know, this might be the problem, but I've heard otherwise from other forums), 224 MB shared VRAM

Is there any way to fix this? I REALLY hope this has nothing to do with the graphics, as I can't upgrade them without buying a new PC, which is out of my 13-year old budget. 

Here's a Dxdiag:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/3/2009, 19:45:27
       Machine name: ELIJAH
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080320-1628)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: MM061                           
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A09
          Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2038MB RAM
          Page File: 606MB used, 2802MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /PackageInstall
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5508 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: The file ialmrnt5.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: The file sthda.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
     Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Chip type: Intel(R) Calistoga Graphics Controller
         DAC type: Internal
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_03
   Display Memory: 224.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4446 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/14/2005 01:01:20, 36992 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 12/14/2005 01:09:34, 1364574 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64E2-11CF-C662-B721A2C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x8086
        Device ID: 0x27A2
        SubSys ID: 0x01BD1028
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Revision ID: 0x0003
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: n/a
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SigmaTel Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7690&SUBSYS_102801BD&REV_1022
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: sthda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.4995.0001 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 3/25/2006 00:34:30, 1156648 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: SigmaTel
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xB5B
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 44100, 96000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SigmaTel Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: sthda.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.4995.0001 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/25/2006 00:34:30, 1156648 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCC0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Micosoft Optical Mouse with Tilt Weel
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C8
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/20/2008 09:09:02, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 3/20/2008 09:40:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/20/2008 09:02:11, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 3/20/2008 15:07:35, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 3/20/2008 09:02:11, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Microsoft USB Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 (IntelliPoint)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00D1
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00d1&col02
| Upper Filters: Point32
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/20/2008 09:02:12, 23040 bytes
| Driver: point32.sys, 8/21/2007 03:12:59, 21760 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 3/20/2008 15:07:35, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 3/20/2008 09:02:12, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5508)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5508)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: VMware Network Adapter VMnet1 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: VMware Network Adapter VMnet8 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Age of Empires (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires.Exe (0.09.0013.0490)
Age of Empires Expansion (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: EmpiresX.Exe (0.04.0002.0901)
Age of Empires II (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Empires2.ICD (0.14.0022.0712)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 25.1 GB
Total Space: 108.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK1234GSX

      Drive: D:
      Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-5540A
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:03:22, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 3/20/2008 07:35:28, 144384 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C4&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 10:03:04, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 10:03:06, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A2&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 955XM/945GM/PM/GMS/940GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_00071028&REV_01\4&6C79FC5&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_01AF1028&REV_02\4&2FE911E8&0&00F0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_05\4&2FE911E8&0&0CF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_01\4&2FE911E8&0&0AF0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_00\4&2FE911E8&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:09:48, 61696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:09:48, 53376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:11:42, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:11:42, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_19\4&2FE911E8&0&09F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.4069.5508 (English), 3/20/2008 09:00:20, 79232 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01BD1028&REV_0A\4&2FE911E8&0&0BF0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:26 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:26 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:03:03 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:03:03 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:26 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:57 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:55 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/10/2007 17:47:37 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:20 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:31 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:32 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:33 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:33 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:34 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:35 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:36 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 12/26/2007 16:17:39 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:12 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:21 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:21 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:21 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:22 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:22 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:19 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:20 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/1/2008 20:43:19 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:03 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:15 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:51 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:54 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:56 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:03 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:06 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:05:57 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 07:41:42 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:10 1288192 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:13 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:57 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:01 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:02 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:02 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:02 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:02 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:08 203776 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:38:34 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:02 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:08:40 49280 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:02:21 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:02:22 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:02:22 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:02:23 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:02:22 5504 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:09:52 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:09:52 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:08 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:09:56 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:10:06 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:09:56 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:08 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:58 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:14 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 09:10:00 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5508 English Final Retail 3/20/2008 15:06:15 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5508
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5508
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,,
HH Video Step Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,hhvrend2.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDMpgVEnc.ax,4.00.0000.1008
ArcSoft AAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AACEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0014
WAV Dest Trial,0x00200000,0,0,WavD2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
CyberLink Real File writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDRMFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0723
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,PDMP3Wrap.ax,3.06.0000.0321
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
ArcSoft RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Photo Story 2 Trial Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PSSF2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5508
ArcSoft Realtime Mplex Filter,0x00200000,2,1,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0027
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,2,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0017
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PDWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
ArcSoft Mpeg Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0010
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,PDDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
TechSmith Camera Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVTCR.ax,2.00.0009.0016
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5508
ArcSoft RealMedia Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealVideoDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0004
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PDM2VWriter.ax,1.02.0001.1713
Arcsoft GetDataSample Filter 1.0,0x00200000,1,1,ArcGetDataSample.ax,1.00.0000.0004
ArcSoft MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgaudio.ax,2.04.0002.0016
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
CyberLink Audio Decoder (MD3),0x00601000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.2806
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (MD3),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3620
CyberLink Video Effect (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (MD3),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3111
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (MD3),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.6317
CyberLink Audio Effect (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.2524
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (MD3),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3711
CyberLink DVD Navigator (MD3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.1925
CyberLink Demultiplexer (MD3),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3726
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ArcSoft Convert DVD Filter,0x00600000,0,3,ConvertDVDFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ArcSoft AMR/AAC Reader,0x00600000,0,1,AMRAACReader.ax,1.00.0000.0005
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
ArcSoft MPEG4 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4Encoder.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MPEG4 Encoder-EX,0x00200000,1,1,MP4Encoder-Ex.ax,1.00.0000.0003
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,
Arcsoft LPCM Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,lpcmdec.ax,2.00.0000.0000
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.0704
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.AX,2.00.0000.0922
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,PDDVBuffer.ax,1.05.0007.0017
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.0724
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,pddvmrd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,2.00.0000.0821
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,PDLPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
CyberLink LPCM Converter,0x00800000,1,1,LPCMCvrt.ax,1.00.0001.2411
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5508
ArcSoft Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0001.0006
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5508
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDMpgAEnc.ax,2.05.0000.3104
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mp4sds32.ax,8.00.0000.0344
CyberLink Editing Service (Source),0x00200000,0,2,cledtkrn.dll,1.00.0000.1022
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PDRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sony Wave Hammer Surround,0x00200000,1,1,mchammer.dll,1.00.0000.0207
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.1713
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5508
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Arcsoft DV Transition,0x00200000,1,1,DVTransition.ax,2.01.0000.0004
ArcSoft AAC Decoder,0x09900000,1,1,AACDecode.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,
ArcSoft MPEG4 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Decoder.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MP3 Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,ArcMP3enc.ax,1.00.0000.0002
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft RealMedia Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealAudioDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,pdReader.ax,8.01.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,
Tivo DirectShow Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll,1.00.0017.6289
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
TechSmith File Source,0x00400000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith SWF Writer,0x00200000,2,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith WMFSDK Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Simple PIP,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
ImageSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TitleSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Time Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Frame Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Perf Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ZoomPIP Filter,0x00200000,2,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith PushVMR Source,0x00200000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith SimplePushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Wave Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Wave Buffer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ForceColor 8,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ForceColor 555,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ForceColor 565,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ForceColor 24,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith ForceColor 32,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Force Color32A,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
SSFileWriter,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Frame Rate Tuner,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
TechSmith Camera Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
Techsmith Quicktime MOV Source,0x00600000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,6.00.0000.0689
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
CyberLink Audio CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,PDAudioCD.ax,3.05.0000.0000
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame_dshow.ax,1.00.0054.50801
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5508
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,PDTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.0927
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
HH-DV-Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,hhmultee.ax,1.00.0000.0010
CyberLink Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,PDTee.ax,3.00.0000.3130
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,2,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0013
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,pdbytecounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,4.00.0000.0925
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5508
TechSmith File Source,0x00400000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith SWF Writer,0x00200000,2,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith WMFSDK Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Simple PIP,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
ImageSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TitleSource,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Time Adjust,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Splitter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Frame Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Perf Skip Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ZoomPIP Filter,0x00200000,2,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith PushVMR Source,0x00200000,0,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith PushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith SimplePushBitmap Source,0x00200000,0,2,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Wave Dest,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Overlay,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Wave Buffer,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 8,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 555,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 565,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 24,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith ForceColor 32,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
TechSmith Force Color32A,0x00200000,0,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
SSFileWriter,0x00200000,1,0,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft WMV/ASF Splitter,0x00200000,1,0,ArcWmvSpl.ax,1.00.0000.0007
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Arcsoft Mpeg2Audio Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,Mpeg2AudioEncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0005
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.0902
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5508
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Cyberlink DV Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0426
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,clm1splter.ax,2.02.0000.0927
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Magix DS Capture,0x00200000,2,0,dscapture.ax,1.00.0000.0009
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ArcSoft MPEG Splitter,0x00400000,1,2,ArcSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0039
ArcSoft TS Stream,0x00400000,1,2,ArcTSSpl.ax,2.04.0002.0037
Arcsoft AMREncoder,0x00200000,1,1,AMREncoder.ax,1.00.0000.0019
Arcsoft AMRDecoder,0x00600000,1,1,AMRDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0019
ArcSoft H263 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,h263dec.ax,1.00.0000.0019
ArcSoft AC3 Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,AC3Dec.ax,2.04.0001.0007
CyberLink MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PDmmv.ax,4.00.0000.3013
CyberLink QuickTime writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDQTFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0723
ArcSoft MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,2,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0017
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,PDDitlYUY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x005ffc18,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLQTSrc.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
TechSmith Frame Rate Tuner,0x00200000,1,1,CamtasiaFilters.dll,5.01.0000.0000
Magix WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
LAME Audio Encoder,0x00100000,2,1,lame_dshow.ax,1.00.0054.50801
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,clm2splter.ax,2.02.0000.0927
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,PDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ArcSoft MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,0,2,mp4splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0017
ArcSoft MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mpgvideo.ax,2.04.0001.0046
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDVDump.ax,2.01.0011.0011
CyberLink TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,PDTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.0927
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0509
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0148
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0148
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0148
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0148
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.0734
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0493
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0493
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
iZotope Vocal Enhancement,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_VocalEnhancement.dll,1.00.0000.0024
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0493
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0493
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586
iZotope Consumer Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,iZotope_ConsumerRestoration.dll,1.00.0000.0024
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.0280
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0219
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0572
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.0219
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0567
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0586

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ArcSoft Mpeg Encode Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMpegCodec.ax,2.05.0001.0010
Arcsoft Realtime Capture Encoder Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcCaptureEncoder.ax,2.05.0000.0013
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
MP4 Muxer,0x00200000,0,0,MP4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.0017
CineForm HD Codec V2.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CamStudio Lossless Codec v1.0,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sunplus 32-bit Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sunplus 32-bit Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sunplus 32-bit Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sunplus 32-bit Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Sunplus 32-bit Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508

Audio Capture Sources:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5508

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5508

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508

Video Capture Sources:
Camtasia Studio Video Capture Driver,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5508

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5508
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5508

Device Control Filters:
ArcSoft Mpeg Mplex Filter,0x00200000,0,0,ArcMplexFilter.ax,2.04.0001.0027
Arcsoft Source Buffer Filter,0x00200000,0,0,SrcBuffer.ax,2.01.0000.0017

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508

Audio Renderers:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
CyberLink Audio Renderer (MD3),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508
DirectSound: SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5508

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SigmaTel Audio,0x00200000,5,2,,5.03.2600.5508

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5508
```


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

First "Officially" Intel graphics are not supported. However "Unofficially" Intel 845 series and higher will do fine. When was the last time you updated your Intel drivers, though? Maybe another gig of RAM? 

My former HP Pavilion 504n 2 gig/Intel 845 Extreme Graphics Controller ran my "Vanilla" Morrowind just fine on some lowered settings mainly because I only had 768 RAM (...came with 256, added one stick 512 as that was all I could afford then) Although I did have some crashes with the game after long periods of playing. I found out later, this was to be expected. Finally installed the Official Patch and this helped. (GOTY already comes with this). 

After three years, that computer died and I had to scrimp/save to buy a new one late last year. So know what you mean. I did not want VISTA, though. Dell had a sale on new Inspiron 530 2.2ghz Core 2 Duo with WinXP and bought one. But made sure I got a separate video card (Nvidia) that I could upgrade. All my previous computers had shared Intel graphics. 

Morrowind is a great open SP RPG and its community has made loads of mods/plugins for it. Also additional bug fixes. But it is known to crash after long periods of playing, although the GOTY is supposed to be pretty stable...especially if you install the expansions (in their order: Tribunal THEN Bloodmoon...even if you don't play them) 

However, you can start looking here in the Morrowind Troubleshooting Problems (including VISTA) for possible solutions.

Go down to "5. Crash to Desktop (CTD) During Game Play". Be sure to check out both "Tweak Guides" listed in there. I found some of the suggestions useful when I still had my HP. Even with my present one.


----------



## InstantWinston (Jan 5, 2009)

Last time I tried to update my drivers, the installer crashed on startup (like Morrowind -.-).

I can't upgrade my RAM, I recently upgraded it from 1 GB just on Christmas and 2 GB is the max for my system. I don't think this is a crash to desktop, as Wikipedia's entry for that says an error box does not show up. I get one. It's the usual "Morrowind has encountered an inconvenience...".


----------



## InstantWinston (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry about the double post, but I have managed to get it to run with the following settings:

800x600 Windowed Mode

I think fullscreen would work, too, but I prefer to go in a window.

Another problem now: The sound doesn't work. I have to use the subtitles to get a clue what's happening.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Argh. Ok, this is only for Morrowind? Sound is fine for everything else on your computer? Morrowind demanded a lot from computers in graphics, sound and CPU. It pushed the envelope in those areas. So if a computer is marginal in any area, problems can result, as you found out, graphics wise. 

When was the last time you defragged your computer? Did you download the lastest drivers for your sound card? 

If everything else is fine, might have to check to see if the sound hasn't been disabled for Morrowind.

Are you able to hear the music? Or is it just the game sounds?

Be sure to copy/save your Morrowind.ini before changing ANYTHING!

Open Explorer ("My Computer") and navigate to your installed Morrowind folder, open the Morrowind.ini file and find the line:

Disable Audio=0 
Make sure it is set equal to zero. If it's set equal to one, then change it and save the file.


----------

